# Just A Thought.. Reptiles And Autistic People



## CaseyUndead (Apr 30, 2010)

This is just something i started thinking about. A lot of people who are into reptiles seem to be REALLY into reptiles. Obsessed, even. A lot of the time even on a specific type of reptile.
If you know any people who are on the autistic spectrum, you'll know that we tend to have very obsessive interests that we fixate on. I have Asperger's Syndrome(a higher functioning type of autism) and reptiles are my main special interest.. And i've come across a few other autistic spectrum people online who also have reptiles as a special interest, so i know there's more than just me.
So, i've been wondering if maybe there is a higher-than-average percentage of autistic people among herpkeepers? Are any here?(you can PM me if you don't want other people to know) Or if a lot of really obsessive herpkeepers are perhaps undiagnosed autistics? Or maybe just have autistic traits(and maybe have family members with autism?)?
I'm not suggesting that most people who are into keeping reptiles are autistic, because i know that most of the people i come across at reptile shows seem to interact with others very easily. But i have to say that there are a lot of times when i've been on reptile-related websites and the amount of reptile-obsession i see makes me think i might still be on that autism support site i just exited out of in the other window. lol.
This isn't meant as an insult, i've always fixated on certain subjects, so i obviously don't think there's anything wrong with it. It's just something to think about, maybe.

What made me think to start this was that my mom was complaining about my reptile interest, because i was planning on getting a pair of ball pythons at the upcoming reptile show. She said something about a show she saw, where they were talking about a lot of people keeping reptiles getting obsessed with them, getting more and more, withdrawing socially, and always talking about reptiles.. She was under the impression from seeing that that this is some sort of documented psychological phenomena. So she said i shouldn't "feed" this reptile obsession. So, i had to remind her that, duh, it's part of my AS and that my mind always fixates on something. It made me think that maybe some of those people she was talking about were undiagnosed autistic people doing what they naturally do with a special interest. Thoughts?


----------



## reptastic (Apr 30, 2010)

hmmm.... thats interesting! i dont know if i have autism(not sure of the symptoms) but i have been told by plenty of people thati exhibit the signs of ocd(counting my steps, constantly rearranging my bed room, cleaning ect) i know i do obscess over certain things including my reptiles. i often joke that im addicted to reptile but in reality i am. i spend quite a bit of money not just buying reptiles but in buying food, enclosures, lighting ect. i think my obcession with their careis why they all grow fast and are fat and healthy, i mean its a running joke around my house that everyone says" i wish i was one of your reptiles they live better than most people"
but its something i dont wish to change, im actually happy having ocd or any obcession disorder! as far as a social life; i do have a few friends but im not comfortable nor do i want to have a lot of friends, i go out from time to time but i would rather stay at home and chill with my reptiles, i go to work and everyone loves me everywere i go. i do love love talking about my pets and taking pics and sharing them. with that said; like i stated before im very happy and dont wish to change i love reptiles and yes im addicted to them you cant ask for a better pet!


----------



## CaseyUndead (Apr 30, 2010)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/9.12/aqtest.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/9.12/aqtest.html</a><!-- m -->
This isn't a diagnostic test so don't take it as proof of anything. Nothing like this warrants a diagnosis unless it causes real problems in your functioning, so i don't mean for people here to start diagnosing themselves with things.. but most ASD people score highly on it, if anyone wants to give it a go. I wouldn't be surprised if some people at least have a lot of traits. I'm up in the 40s on it and i have a diagnosis.


----------



## reptastic (Apr 30, 2010)

i tried it i got a 31


----------



## CaseyUndead (Apr 30, 2010)

reptastic said:


> i tried it i got a 31


That's definitely higher than normal.


----------



## HorseCaak (May 1, 2010)

I definitely notice how much people obsess over reptiles. 1 is never enough! And many people breed their reptiles and breed their foods like mice and insects. This is something I would never do! I'm one of the people that 2 reptiles are good enough. I'm a huge animal lover but I still want to be able to leave my house on trips and be able to be comfortable with someone else caring for my 2 reptiles. I have a very sweet little leopard gecko and then my tegu. Both of these pets get great care- I guess I just have a caring aspect since my profession is a Male Nurse. ;-)

great post CaseyUndead! I never would've thought. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jefroka (May 1, 2010)

Interesting thread, took the test and scored 16. My problem is that I like everything. I definitely love animals, reptiles in particular, just always have, perhaps because they are unique in their shapes, sizes, appetites and demeanor.

As for people, I give them many chances to prove themself to me. It takes a very long time to truly get to know someone. I would classify myself as someone "real".

I don't care who you are as long as you are honest and fair. 


...Jefroka


----------



## roastedspleen (May 13, 2011)

this is very interesting cuz im extremely interested in reptiles and i have aspergers syndrome


----------



## chelvis (May 13, 2011)

wow i got a score of 14, but not surprising. I was diagnosed with childhood onset sitzophrinia (i can never spell it) and had to go to a consoler and what not. So i have a hard time focusing on things somtimes but am normally not too bad in social situations. It is interesting to see a corilation though between those with reptiles and the attentivness to details.


----------



## Rhetoric (May 14, 2011)

I got a 7 but I'm really interested to see if anyone else has any info on this. If anyone knows of any links or videos or anything feel free to post them 

I thought my score would have been a bit higher.. Anyway, I'm POSITIVE if I was allowed to, I would have quite a few more reptiles and a few more dogs... lol


----------



## Kebechet (May 14, 2011)

I got a 15.


----------



## frost (May 14, 2011)

wow this seems interesting... i coudlent get the test up tho..=/ i noticed that i have a few of the things you guys are talking about...


----------



## Hippo (May 14, 2011)

im a 31


----------



## frost (May 14, 2011)

ok i got it now.got a 20...


----------



## laurarfl (May 15, 2011)

I got a 21. But I'm an ADD. My girls also have ranges of ADD and one has OCD. Reptiles are also engaing to ADDers because they are unique, you can get new species or morphs, and the ease of care of reptiles allows someone to keep a lot at once, You can keep 10 reptiles easier than 10 dogs or horses. I found some of the Autism questions were also similar to ADD/ADHD questions, especially when addressing social situations.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 15, 2011)

_I got a 17 but I think we're all a little OCD, ADD or what ever about somethings. I don't trust anyone who claims they don't have some sort of issue. It's the ones that say they're normal act like every thing with them is always perfect and fine,.. that you have to watch out for._


----------



## Rhetoric (May 15, 2011)

i couldnt agree more bubblz. ive got an anxiety disorder.

i wonder if my score would be different if i wasnt on an ssri. i know the answers to the social questions would have been different. for a while i couldnt leave my house without getting panic attacks. i think that having pets helps comfort me when i go through a depression funk or when my anxiety flares up.


----------

